# How do I figure out the IBAN code?



## Deb___ (30 Sep 2012)

I need my IBAN code for my a/c. But I have no statement yet from the bank as the account is just a couple of weeks old so I have to figure out the IBAN myself. 

According to AIB's website:
"An IBAN contains additional characters in front of a normal recipient domestic account number. These characters consist of a 2-letter country code followed by a 2-digit check number. 
For Example: IBAN AT611904300234573201"

It's the 2-digit check number part that I can't figure out (it's 61 in the example above).

Where do I find that?


----------



## Crunchie (30 Sep 2012)

Assuming it's an AIB account and if you have access to online banking, click on "Manage My Accounts" and then on the "My Accounts" tab. Click on the account and you'll see the IBAN


----------



## Time (30 Sep 2012)

http://www.ibancalculator.com/iban_and_bic.html


----------



## Deb___ (30 Sep 2012)

Fantastic. Thank you both so much.


----------

